# radeon gpu lockup

## frostschutz

Suddenly without particular reason, the screen went black, but machine kept running. Could login through SSH, but nothing else helped. Even text console did not bring signal back. Had to reboot.

In the message log this showed up:

```

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.282020] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 58941msec

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.282024] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x000000000000e1e8 last fence id 0x000000000000e1e6)

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283078] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU softreset 

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283082] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS=0xA0003828

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283085] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0=0x00000007

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283087] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1=0x00000007

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283089] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS=0x200000C0

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283102] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00007F6B

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283212] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS=0x00003828

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283214] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0=0x00000007

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283216] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1=0x00000007

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.283218] radeon 0000:01:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS=0x200000C0

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.284221] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU reset succeed

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.356513] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.356585] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.356588] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880221110c00

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.372727] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

Jul 28 13:47:49 EIS kernel: [ 2482.372753] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

```

System is Gentoo ~amd64, Intel E8400, ATI HD 5850. Using kms+radeon, no fgrlx. Running fluxbox without any 3D effects, also not using anything graphic related at the time (apart from Firefox, but without Flash/Youtube/etc.).

Portage updated xorg and mesa and video-ati yesterday so that might be related:

```

1343395465:  >>> emerge (23 of 28) x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903 to /

1343395465:  === (23 of 28) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.12.99.903.ebuild)

1343395465:  === (23 of 28) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.12.99.903.ebuild)

1343395626:  === (23 of 28) Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.12.99.903.ebuild)

1343395627:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-server:0

1343395627:  === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.3)

1343395628:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.3

1343395631:  === (23 of 28) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.12.99.903.ebuild)

1343395631:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 28) x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99.903 to /

1343395631:  >>> emerge (24 of 28) media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724 to /

1343395631:  === (24 of 28) Cleaning (media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724.ebuild)

1343395632:  === (24 of 28) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724.ebuild)

1343396039:  === (24 of 28) Merging (media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724.ebuild)

1343396040:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/mesa:0

1343396040:  === Unmerging... (media-libs/mesa-8.0.4)

1343396041:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/mesa-8.0.4

1343396043:  === (24 of 28) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724::/usr/portage/media-libs/mesa/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724.ebuild)

1343396043:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 28) media-libs/mesa-8.1_rc1_pre20120724 to /

[...]

1343396053:  >>> emerge (26 of 28) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1 to /

1343396053:  === (26 of 28) Cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1.ebuild)

1343396053:  === (26 of 28) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1.ebuild)

1343396095:  === (26 of 28) Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1.ebuild)

1343396096:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati:0

1343396096:  === Unmerging... (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.4-r1)

1343396097:  >>> unmerge success: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.4-r1

1343396097:  === (26 of 28) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1.ebuild)

1343396097:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 28) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.6-r1 to /

```

Anyone else with a similar issue?

It was a very hot day yesterday (>30°C) although I never had any heat related issues with the card so far and the case has 3x 120mm fans not counting PSU. Sensors currently report +56.5°C for the card which isn't great but as far as I understand far from deadly.

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

I have this kind of issue with any Linux distribution installed (ArchLinux, Debian and Funtoo). One symtom is no video signal detected by the screen OSD, like the video card do not send any more frame to the screen. It look to be a poweroff of the screen. I have to check the screen state, if backlight is of or not, when the black screen happen.

One thing that can help to adoid it in text mode is to change the 600 seconds of inactivity before blank:

```
echo 0 > /sys/module/kernel/parameters/consoleblank

or

setterm blank 0
```

Some others parameters of the setterm command can help too. Since that change, I haven't have a lot of black screens. A black screen generally arrive in text mode. In graphic mode, I have no problem with Xlock and Xscreensaver. It's not clear what cause a black screen.

To recover the display via ssh, you kill X as root

```
killall X
```

 and you start new X session with the user you want

```
startx
```

I recover the screen display that way.

As root, possibly you can recover the screen by just start a new X session without kill the active one

```
X :1
```

Then you can do Ctrl+c to kill the new X session when the display have been reactivated on the remote screen. I have not test it.

Managing manually the screen power is an annoyance.

----------

